# fishing vessel SUPERB



## 80smaniac (Aug 26, 2009)

how can i trace info on this fishing vessel that was lost at sea 24/10/1882?


----------



## wully farquhar (Aug 4, 2005)

Did you mean 1982


----------



## 80smaniac (Aug 26, 2009)

no definitely 1882


----------

